# Nakamichi amp



## antman (Apr 28, 2013)

Hi there,

Are old school nakamichi pma 350 bridgeble?

Hows the sound quality?

How about the pa amp ? Pa 304 i think

Lots of thanks


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

I assume you mean the PA-350. That series was designed for 4 ohms and was not bridgeable. But as far as sound quality goes, it is considered among the best. The PA -304 was a nice SQ amp too, but the black series was considered the best sounding FWIW.


----------



## Q-Authority (Mar 31, 2008)

I believe the only way that you could bridge one of their PA (black series) amps was to use their BA-50 bridging device, if I recall correctly. They definitely had no built-in way to do it. The BA-50's are quite hard to find though. They were a pre-amp device that somehow inverted one side of the signal, and then allowed you to connect a single speaker across the positive outputs of the amp. At least that is what I had read a long time ago. I think you were also possibly limited to using no lower than a 4-8 ohm speaker at the least, especially since none of these amps were usually rated for heavy loads.


----------



## antman (Apr 28, 2013)

Thanks, put this in my collection first for future use


----------



## antman (Apr 28, 2013)

Are these amp sufficient to power to power tweeters , what i know they are 35watts per channel.


----------



## Old Skewl (May 30, 2011)

Yes, a very good choice for tweeters. 35 watts is plenty and many people consider the Nakamichi PA series a nice sounding SQ amp


----------



## Q-Authority (Mar 31, 2008)

antman said:


> Are these amp sufficient to power to power tweeters , what i know they are 35watts per channel.


As 'Old Skewl" stated, more than enough to drive a set of tweeters. I'll probably be using my current PA-350 to drive a set of 4" mids and tweeters, with the tweeter channels turned down a bit. Had considered getting a smaller PA-200 to run the tweeters off of, and using a different two channel amp for the mids, but the PA-350 should work fine for both, and should save me some install work. The Nakamichis are exceptionally clean/musical amps and will bring out the best from tweeters and mids. The PA-300II was rated tops in overall sound in Part I of an old "Big Amp' test years ago, if I recall correctly.


----------



## antman (Apr 28, 2013)

Great thanks :laugh:


----------



## Friarmat (Dec 18, 2019)

Yeah, really good sound quality.


----------

